# Converting to a 2nd row bench seat in '11 or '12 S or SE



## aparish250 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey everyone...newbie here. I'm in the market to purchase a used Routan and am interested to know if anyone has coverted their '11 or '12 S or SE models from captain chairs to the earlier model second row bench seat. My wife is set on wanting a second row bench seat in our next van and likes what the '09 and '10 S model offers. However, I like the upgrades VW made for the '11 and '12 model years. I appreciate any insight... 

I did search the forum, but couldn't find my answer. 

I have access to most model years right now in my area, so at some point I will venture out and gather the necessary data to see if this is possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

aparish250 said:


> Hey everyone...newbie here. I'm in the market to purchase a used Routan and am interested to know if anyone has coverted their '11 or '12 S or SE models from captain chairs to the earlier model second row bench seat. My wife is set on wanting a second row bench seat in our next van and likes what the '09 and '10 S model offers. However, I like the upgrades VW made for the '11 and '12 model years. I appreciate any insight...
> 
> I did search the forum, but couldn't find my answer.
> 
> ...


 Read the many posts on here. Try to get a least a 2011. The 21012 is the same except better brakes which is a problem in the earlier years. I love the 3.6 motor in the 2011. Unless you have 6 kids I don't see why bother going with an older model to get the bench.


----------



## aparish250 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ipfreely49 said:


> Read the many posts on here. Try to get a least a 2011. The 21012 is the same except better brakes which is a problem in the earlier years. I love the 3.6 motor in the 2011. Unless you have 6 kids I don't see why bother going with an older model to get the bench.


 I want an '11 or '12, but I also want a second row bench. I didn't know if conversion/fitment was possible


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd find one with a bench seat and examine the mountings and then compare with a bucket seat version to see if the swap can be made. My guess is that it can, but you may need to get mounting hardware as well as the seat. A donor vehicle from a junk yard [oops, automotive component recycling establishment - same dog, longer name, higher prices] would be your best bet for the conversion parts, hopefully in a matching color. Depending on what model 2011 or 2012 you buy, you may be eliminating the heated seat feature by swapping the seat [does the bench recline?]. 

Good luck. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

One can make an improvised bench seat by throwing three 2x4s on the 2nd row seats and securing them with some duct tape


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of the handicap van conversion shops sell spare donor seats that are brand new/unused. A popular one here for the stow 'n go conversion is Rollx Vans, but not sure they do much conversions with the vans that come with bench seats. They don't have any benches listed on their ebay store right now, but might be worth calling them and inquiring about availability or likelihood of future availability. 

http://www.rollxvans.com/ 

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/rollxvans55378/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg= 

You might find a Dodge or Chrysler donor, but interior colors might be off slightly compared to VW. Also, I seem to recall at some point Chryco slightly changed the seat-belt buckles at some point, so that may be an issue too if you're trying to retrofit a 2009 bench seat to a 2012 Routan. You might be better off with same model year Chrysler/Dodge if you can find similar color. Rollx might be able to give some insight on that too if you call and talk to the right person.


----------

